# power locks and power windows failed



## mk_sentra (Sep 13, 2002)

hi

this usually happens one day in every 10 days. the power locks and windows wouldnt work for one day and the next day, everything would be fine. also the driver side window wouldnt roll down if the door lock on the driver;s side is half-way. 

now its been three days and the locks and the windows dont work. luckily all the windows are rolled up. 


mine;s a 92 sentra gxe 


any ideas??????


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Check your fuses, check your wiring, sounds like you have a short somewhere.


----------



## mk_sentra (Sep 13, 2002)

fixed it by buying a new control panel (entire switch) for the power windows an locks


----------



## rpeeks (Jan 25, 2005)

*What did it cost?*



mk_sentra said:


> fixed it by buying a new control panel (entire switch) for the power windows an locks


What did it cost?


----------

